# Name connected with PayPal?



## Kizrae (Jul 27, 2016)

So I am planning on accepting commissions in the near future, and I have a question about paypal that I couldn't find the answer to through the search. 

I know you can create a business PayPal account to prevent your real name from showing when you send invoices/customer pays, but is this technically legal and kosher with PayPal, if you don't actually have a legit business with a tax ID and all that? How do people stay anonymous with this? I don't want my real name attached to my commissions... Is that even possible while abiding by the ToS of paypal?


----------



## mugggy (Jul 27, 2016)

personally, you can't stay anonymous with it, since i have my own experience with paypal. HOWEVER! since you can have your own name and the likes with google, you can simply use google wallet! its way more easier, and i'm pretty sure you get the money immediately instead of having to wait like what paypal does, not sure. i've considered switching over to google wallets for the most part, but i'd say it's a better alternative, especially if you want to keep your real full name a secret. hope this helps!


----------



## MissKarotStix (Jul 28, 2016)

My personal opinion: You'll be fine. You don't have to have a registered business to have one. I always see the business account as just an account with its own perks and benefits. Like free account versus a premium account. Just makes sure you remove your name when you set up your invoice template in addition to using an email specifically for commissions. I know nothing is 100% full proof but it has worked for me just fine so far. 

*student Accountant hat on*
Regarding doing commissions as a "legit business": It's not true for every case, this will depend on a full examination based on several factors on how you conduct your business as an artist, but your activity doing art commissions can be considered a business. While considering the other factors, if you're doing art commissions for profit I can't see why you're not a "legit business". Just wanted to share that.
*student Accountant hat off*


----------



## Kizrae (Jul 28, 2016)

MissKarotStix said:


> My personal opinion: You'll be fine. You don't have to have a registered business to have one. I always see the business account as just an account with its own perks and benefits. Like free account versus a premium account. Just makes sure you remove your name when you set up your invoice template in addition to using an email specifically for commissions. I know nothing is 100% full proof but it has worked for me just fine so far.
> 
> *student Accountant hat on*
> Regarding doing commissions as a "legit business": It's not true for every case, this will depend on a full examination based on several factors on how you conduct your business as an artist, but your activity doing art commissions can be considered a business. While considering the other factors, if you're doing art commissions for profit I can't see why you're not a "legit business". Just wanted to share that.
> *student Accountant hat off*



Sweet, thank you for the advice!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 1, 2016)

i opened a Paypal account and even got a debit card with my art name on it. This was back in '06 though, i think. Their rules might have changed since but i did ALL my business using my pseudonym for years without problem. if anyone gave me any trouble, my driver's license was signed with it too and my regular bank account had my art name on it as a secondary cardholder.
Again, that was years ago. i do business "normal" now.


----------

